#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Ddigitale 32 kanaals multikabel

## hansom

Forumleden: Op mijn behringer ddx3216 heb ik 2 uitbreidingskaarten geplaatst waarop totaal 4 X ADAT (8 kanaals per stuk) aangesloten kunnen worden. Nu heb ik voor podiumwerk 3 X ADA8000 in een rek geplaatst en deze via een omzetter middels 2 CAT5 kabels (50 meter) gekoppeld, alles werk probleemloos. Geen gesjouw meer met loodzware multihaspels en bij eventuele problemen gewoon een netwerkkabel leggen (en de oude weggooien!).
Als er iemand voor geinteresseerd is kan ik de printen/kastjes tekeningen uitwisselen.
Groeten,
Han.

----------


## Wim Siebelink

nou, ik dus...

begrijp ik het goed dat je 2 kabels moet leggen? (1x in en 1x uit neem ik aan, of is het 2x 16 in?)

ik houd me aanbevolen

Wim

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik hoor/zie graag tekening hiervan, kun je ze mailen of posten op een servertje ergens ??

----------


## RayM

Interessant. Ben wel nieuwsgierig naar die tekeningen.

----------


## bones2001

Klinkt leuk,
maar je hebt wel je gains op het podium... :Frown:  

Evengoed wel benieuwd naar de opzet.

----------


## hansom

Ik ben nu nog met vakantie, volgende week reageer ik, overigens is het gain probleem op podium helaas aanwezig maaaaaar wie weet los ik dat ook digitaal op door de ada8000 aan te passen.

----------


## hansom

Momenteel zit op 1 cat5 kabel alle input (in mijn gevan 3X8) en op de andere alle output (dus ook 3X8), gezien de grote hoeveelheid sends kan het ontwerp ook 4X8 receive en 2X8 send worden. Zie schemas volgende week.

----------


## frederic

ik ben zeer benieuwd hoe je dit geflikt hebt.
Ik wacht dan ook vol ongeduld op de tekeningen.
Kun je hier ook een foto posten?

heb je een idee wat de delay is van dit zootje?

----------


## hansom

[FONT=Arial]Het schema van het prototype staat hier: http://home.hccnet.nl/h.sommen/pof2cat5/pof_proto.pdf [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Ik heb voor deze eerste versie gebruik gemaakt van 2 X CAT5 kabel.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]De 2 identieke kastjes zijn zodoende gekoppeld om 3 ADAT systemen (24 kanalen bi-directioneel) te maken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]Voor het referentienivo (= aarde) heb ik momenteel 2 aders (4-5) gebruikt, in de definitieve versie ga ik gebruik maken van STP kabel (shielded twisted pair) en gebruik ik de afscherming om het referentienivo te koppelen zodoende kan ik dan 4 systemen over 2 kabels (dus 32 audiokanalen bi-directioneel) transporteren.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]Ook ga ik op de ontvangsignalen een (schakelbare) extra optische uitgang maken om bv een 2e ADAT te synchroniseren.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]Het geheel maak ik dan in een 19 inch module (1HE) met frontpatching dus...... nog heel wat te doen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]Wat de delay betreft: 0 msec want het optische signaal wordt direct doorgezet naar electrisch (geen buffers) , het oogpatroon ziet er na 50 meter nog goed uit en volgens de fabrieksspecs van de gebruikte componenten mag er zelfs 100 meter aan.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Voor ontwerp/gebruik tips houd ik me aanbevolen,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]Groeten,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Han.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]nog wat foto's..[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]http://home.hccnet.nl/h.sommen/pof2cat5/achter.jpg
http://home.hccnet.nl/h.sommen/pof2cat5/voor.jpg
http://home.hccnet.nl/h.sommen/pof2cat5/close.jpg[/FONT]

----------


## BlueConfig

Welk IC gebruik je als Differential driver ? 

Best nog IC 'ontkoppelen  (10nF of zo) van de voeding volgens mij... 
Volgens de datasheets van TORX173 zou er nog een 43mH spoel moeten staan... is er een reden waarom je die niet geplaatst hebt? 

Door die driver zal je toch delay hebben... zoon driver zal ongeveer een delay hebben van max 16ns vermoed ik. (dit volgens de datasheets AM26C31 van TI, ik vermoed een gelijkaardig IC). Ook de optical reciever/transmitter heeft een delay vermoed ik ... (Pulse Width Distortion van +/-20ns) dus toch een vertraging van ongeveel 72ns. t'Zal wel iets minder zijn, ruim gerekend...

Nog veel succes ermee...

----------


## hansom

Bij het prototype is inderdaad de voedingsontkoppeling (nog) niet ideaal. Bedankt voor de opmerking.
De delay gegevens voor de TX zijn [FONT=Helvetica]_1.7 ns maximum propagation delay_ [FONT=Verdana]en voor de RX _2_[FONT=Helvetica]_.7 ns maximum propagation delay_[/FONT][FONT=Verdana]dus die waarden geven een totaal delay van nog geen 5 nS.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica][FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[/FONT]

----------


## MarkRombouts

En wat kost het nu ongeveer om zo'n setje te bouwen ?

----------


## jakkes72

> [FONT=Arial]Voor het referentienivo (= aarde) heb ik momenteel 2 aders (4-5) gebruikt[/FONT]



Een UTP/STP kabel bestaat uit 4 aderparen: 1+2, 3+6, 4+5, 7+8, deze paren zijn getwist in de UTP/STP kabel.

Wellicht dat je er goed aan doet om deze volgeorde van paren ook in jou ontwerp door te voeren?

----------


## hansom

> Een UTP/STP kabel bestaat uit 4 aderparen: 1+2, 3+6, 4+5, 7+8, deze paren zijn getwist in de UTP/STP kabel.
> 
> Wellicht dat je er goed aan doet om deze volgeorde van paren ook in jou ontwerp door te voeren?



Kijk maar op het schema, ik gebruik deze volgorde uiteraard anders haal je maar enkele meters tgv overspraak/a-symmetrie

----------


## hansom

> En wat kost het nu ongeveer om zo'n setje te bouwen ?



De kosten per kastje zijn ongeveer 60 euro voor de ic's en onderdelen, daarbij komt dan print en behuizing. Print ga ik opnieuw ontwerpen passend in 19 inch dus 1 set komt grofweg op 150..200 euro.
Als je ook de kosten voor de AD omzetters nog meetelt wordt het wel wat duurder.... (volgens behringer 4 X 320 euro!!)

----------


## SPS

Ach, zelfs 1000 nanoseconden delay....
Betekent met een geluidssnelheid van 340 m/sec een verplaatsing van je PA speakers van wel 0,34 millimeter naar achteren! Ofwel, waar hebben we het over??????????

Bij delay van PA's hebben we het altijd over milliseconden, en dat is toch een factor 1000000 groter dan een nanoseconde


Blijft toch het probleem van je gains op het podium.. :Frown:  
Hoe ga jij daar mee om?

Paul

----------


## jakkes72

> Kijk maar op het schema, ik gebruik deze volgorde uiteraard anders haal je maar enkele meters tgv overspraak/a-symmetrie



 :Embarrassment:  inderdaad, er over heen gekeken  :Embarrassment:

----------


## hansom

> Ach, zelfs 1000 nanoseconden delay....
> Betekent met een geluidssnelheid van 340 m/sec een verplaatsing van je PA speakers van wel 0,34 millimeter naar achteren! Ofwel, waar hebben we het over??????????
> 
> Bij delay van PA's hebben we het altijd over milliseconden, en dat is toch een factor 1000000 groter dan een nanoseconde
> 
> 
> Blijft toch het probleem van je gains op het podium.. 
> Hoe ga jij daar mee om?
> 
> Paul



Heb helaas al wat frustraties achter de rug mbt deze gain, ik hoop het in een ander project toch op te kunnen lossen zoals ik al aangaf door de ada8000 aan te passen

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Ik heb mischien wel wat mogelijkheden voor je.

stuur me maar een email (via dit forum) als je interesse hebt.

joost van eenbergen
ELC lighting bv

----------


## frederic

> Ik heb misschien wel wat mogelijkheden voor je.







> stuur me maar een email (via dit forum) als je interesse hebt.
> 
> joost van eenbergen
> ELC lighting bv



gelieve die mogelijkheden eventjes te posten aub.
Ik denk dat er nog geïnteresseerden zijn.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Je hebt hier wel redelijk wat technische ontwerp (digitaal en analoog) voor nodig, maar ok.

je kan je eigen mic-preamp maken op basis van de opafstand instelbare preamp van TI / BurrBrown de PGA2500. Deze zit ook bijvoorbeeld in de roland digitale snake (zie ander topic) en in waarschijlijk alle andere digitale tafels/systemen met remote/programeerbare preamp.

je hebt ernaast natuurlijk ook nog een micro controller en een hoop ander spul nodig (niet echt voor de hobbyist).

je kan dit ook nog verder uitbruiden met je eigen AD/DA en adat interface.

Het was gewoon een opmerking voor hansom, aangezien hij hier wellicht verder mee wil.

groetjes joost

----------


## sparky

En ben je al weer wat verder met het probleem van de gains op het podium Hansom?

----------


## JVS

Ik ken de DDX3216 nog niet zo goed, maar hij heeft iniedergeval een MIDI output. Kunnen de faders direct naar een aantal MIDI kanalen gepatched worden ? Breng je dit MIDI signaal ook naar het podium dan kun je hiermee (via een demux) een aantal VCA'tjes aansturen i.p.v. de potmeters in de Behringer.. Wellicht een idee ?

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Een VCA kan geen versterking van 60-80 dB doen. daarom zijn deze ongeschikt.

----------


## JVS

Een dB of 40-50 zouden eigenlijk al volstaan..

Hoe hoogfrequent is een ADAT signaal eigenlijk ?
Het toepassen van een meer standaard line-driver lijkt me eigenlijk geen gek idee. De driver in deze tekening is een speciaal LVDS type (had de baas toevallig liggen ?  :Smile: ) Zou een DS26LS31TN niet ook al volstaan ? Deze maakt bovendien een wat grotere zwaai op de uitgang. Komt de storingsgevoeligheid ook weer ten goede.. Tevens in DIP-behuizing, dus wat meer hobbyist-vriendelijk..

Goed idee, of... ?

----------


## hansom

> En ben je al weer wat verder met het probleem van de gains op het podium Hansom?



Helaas nog niet werk voorlopig met een hulpje op het podium en dan de gains liever iets te laag instellen

----------


## hansom

> Een dB of 40-50 zouden eigenlijk al volstaan..
> 
> Hoe hoogfrequent is een ADAT signaal eigenlijk ?
> Het toepassen van een meer standaard line-driver lijkt me eigenlijk geen gek idee. De driver in deze tekening is een speciaal LVDS type (had de baas toevallig liggen ? ) Zou een DS26LS31TN niet ook al volstaan ? Deze maakt bovendien een wat grotere zwaai op de uitgang. Komt de storingsgevoeligheid ook weer ten goede.. Tevens in DIP-behuizing, dus wat meer hobbyist-vriendelijk..
> 
> Goed idee, of... ?



Heb je prive ook al beantwoord maar voor t forum: ADAT is bij 48 kHz 64 X dus ongeveer 3 mHz.
Wellicht is het genoemde ic-type zeer bruikbaar maar ik heb destijds een redelijk goed verkrijgbaar type gezocht (bij farnell) en de print via een bedrijf per e-mail bestellen (smd layout gemaakt met sprint-layout) vandaar..

----------


## hansom

> En ben je al weer wat verder met het probleem van de gains op het podium Hansom?



2e reactie: zit ook nog te bedenken om de gain middels extra ic's te regelen en de besturing hiervan dan gewoon via 1 van de 8 audiozendkanalen te laten lopen.

----------


## JVS

> 2e reactie: zit ook nog te bedenken om de gain middels extra ic's te regelen en de besturing hiervan dan gewoon via 1 van de 8 audiozendkanalen te laten lopen.



Nog bedankt voor je reactie per mail !

Is het geen idee om hier bijvoorbeeld een eenvoudig DMX-tafeltje voor te gebruiken ? Dat staat meestal toch al op de FOH. In de preamp een DMX-encoder, en daarmee je preamps regelen. Als DMX-encoder bijvoorbeeld een standaard PIC-controllertje met x-kanaals demux-software welke via google zo te vinden is. Dan eventueel via 0-10v of I²C naar digitale potmeters (van die standaard IC's).

----------


## hansom

> Nog bedankt voor je reactie per mail !
> 
> Is het geen idee om hier bijvoorbeeld een eenvoudig DMX-tafeltje voor te gebruiken ? Dat staat meestal toch al op de FOH. In de preamp een DMX-encoder, en daarmee je preamps regelen. Als DMX-encoder bijvoorbeeld een standaard PIC-controllertje met x-kanaals demux-software welke via google zo te vinden is. Dan eventueel via 0-10v of I²C naar digitale potmeters (van die standaard IC's).



Goed idee, ik vraag me ook af of er adat omzetters zijn welke al van dit soort remote gaincontrolfuncties zijn voorzien (en een beetje betaalbaar..).
Voorlopig ga ik even door met het bestaande, na half juli is het wat rustiger en kan ik hopelijk meer tijd hieraan besteden.
Overigens: behringer ada8000 van 2 jaar geleden hebben hun output in tegenfase tov het nieuwere type, SLORDIG

----------


## JVS

> Goed idee, ik vraag me ook af of er adat omzetters zijn welke al van dit soort remote gaincontrolfuncties zijn voorzien (en een beetje betaalbaar..).
> Voorlopig ga ik even door met het bestaande, na half juli is het wat rustiger en kan ik hopelijk meer tijd hieraan besteden.
> Overigens: behringer ada8000 van 2 jaar geleden hebben hun output in tegenfase tov het nieuwere type, SLORDIG



Ik ga eens even kijken of ik ergens een ADA8000 vandaan kan halen om eens te kijken wat er mogelijk is. Mijn idee is om als vervanging van m'n analoge tafel een Yamaha LS9 aan te schaffen, tesamen met een paar ADA8000's..

Roland heeft met de DigitalSnake een systeem bedacht om de gain van de FOH plaats af te kunnen regelen. Is gewoon een losse remote die met een draadje wordt aangesloten. Kanaal selecteren op het displaytje en gain bijregelen..

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

De roland gebruikt de eerder genoemde PGA2500.

----------


## @lex

Hoi Hansom, andere forumgebruikers,

Zou graag horen in welke fase het ontwerpen van de mulitplexer/demultiplexer is aangekomen. Ik ben zeer geinteresseerd vele digitale audiosporen over een cat5 te laten lopen en bestaande oplossingen zijn  helaas geen optie...

Hoe kom ik in contact met je om info uit te wisselen?

Ik heb overigens 4* Yamaha AD824 waarvan ik de gain en fantoom via RS422 vanaf FOH kan bedienen. En bij de AD8HR (de nieuwste 8 channel AD van Yamaha) kan je zelfs het hoogaf en laagaf filter (dat dus in de AD converter zit en niet in de tafel) vanaf de mixer bedienen.

Gr @lex

----------


## Meanart

Zijn jullie bekend met AudioRail?
Vorig jaar een set van twee aangeschaft en ben er erg blij mee: 32x heen en 32x terug over een CAT5 kabel. Kostte me iets van  850,- incl. verzending en belasting.

----------


## vasco

> Zijn jullie bekend met AudioRail?
> Vorig jaar een set van twee aangeschaft en ben er erg blij mee: 32x heen en 32x terug over een CAT5 kabel. Kostte me iets van € 850,- incl. verzending en belasting.



Ja, heb hier al eens van gehoord.
En wat kosten je A/D en D/A converters die hier nog bij komen?

Denk dat dit systeem inclusief de converters toch bij elkaar ook een aardige bedrag kost.
Maar die converters noem je nu net even niet.

----------


## showband

dit gaat denk ik uit van een digitafel met wat adat aansluitingen naar drie behringer ADA8000's.

Om de kabel te verlengen gebruik je deze "rail" doos
dat zou inderdaad wel eens een hele goedkope optie kunnen zijn. Zeker vergeleken met de prijzen van roland spullen.

----------


## Meanart

Presonus heeft hele fatsoenlijke converters, rond de  580,-; 8 pre's met ADAT uit. De goedkoopste zijn inderdaad de Behringer ADA8000, met z'n nieuwprijs van *188,-. Vanaf  1000,- genoeg opties en dan heb je zeer goede voorversterkers en converters en ben je nog steeds een stuk goedkoper dan de Roland Digisnake met een slordige 10.000 euro.
Een gewone multikabel en gewoon analoog je DM3200 (met zeer fatsoenlijke pre's) in kan natuurlijk ook altijd nog; betrouwbaar, veilig en je gains binnen handbereik.
Ik werk met de Presonus en AudioRail over CAT5 naar een M-Audio ProFire 2626 en ben daar zeer tevreden over, maar werk alleen in de klassieke muziek.

----------

